# New old member



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Hi everybody! It is Rosalie back from way back when..last time I was here I had just one kitty, now I've five and three fosters! And I'm working with ferals as always..I hope to visit TCF often now and share more


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey and welcome back


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome back


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome back Rosalie. Hope to see some pictures


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome back  , wow you've been busy 8O :lol: , can't wait for pictures! :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Rosalie, it's great to have you back. I have been wondering what you've been up to!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Nice to have you back, Rosalie


----------

